# Como controlar las luces de la casa?



## bio_4026 (May 14, 2008)

hola.
se me ha ocurrido un proyectico que quiero poner en practica. la idea es poder controlar, desde un control remoto las luces de mi casa. en total tengo (junto con las del baño, que nose para que quiero controlarlas....) 11 luces. les agradeceria si me dieran una mano para saber como armar el circuito.

hablando de eso....como hay que hacer para armarse sus propios circuitos? digo...eso de saber que pieza va en que lugar y eso....

cambiando de tema, tambien tenia ganas de inventar un adaptador para que los discos internos de la pc se utilizen como externos, con un transformador y algun puerto de la PC. alguna sugerencia? (lo puse aqui porque no se donde puede ir....)

bueno, gracias de antemano.


----------



## MaMu (May 15, 2008)

bio_4026 dijo:
			
		

> hablando de eso....como hay que hacer para armarse sus propios circuitos? digo...eso de saber que pieza va en que lugar y eso....



Ehhh, me asusta esa pregunta. Pero la respuestas es: estudiando.

Saludos


----------



## bio_4026 (May 15, 2008)

eto....
pregunta boluda, olvidala...
solo denme una mano x donde empezar, haber si algo me sale......


----------



## MaMu (May 15, 2008)

Vayamos por partes dijo el forence: Ya tenés el contro, remoto?


----------



## bio_4026 (May 15, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Vayamos por partes dijo el forence: Ya tenés el contro, remoto?



no tengo nada. estoy pelao...xd


----------



## gigan (May 15, 2008)

Intenta usar un dimmer, lo puedes controlar hasta con el infrarrojo del celular o el bluetooth. tengo poca idea de cómo es la instalación pero se que eso funciona para apagar, prender o bajar la intensidad o los lúmenes de cualquier lámpara, y se que no debes usar estos dimmers con lámparas fluorescentes. Suerte


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 9, 2008)

Como seria el interruptor por bluetooth?

es muy complicado utilizar el telefono como control de interruptores por bluetooth?


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 9, 2008)

Complicado y caro. Hace falta un módulo bluetooth a serie (no son baratos), con su correspondiente micro aparte, y escribir un programa (java?) para el teléfono que mande los comandos por el puerto serie al micro.

Por supuesto, ya hay cosas hechas de este estilo.


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 9, 2008)

pero el modulo no es fabricable? o igual fabricarlo sale caro?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2008)

ni dijo si lo quiere centralizado (usando la linea de 220v es lo mas BBB) .
o andar con un control remoto por ahi manejando todo.
o desde la china .

aunque ......
estaba leyendo el comienzo, lo que pregunto originalmente y me surgio exactamente el mismo comentario que puso Mamu como primer respuesta.

no se......me parece que voy a ir a un foro de medicina a ver si alguien me enseña a hacer un frankenstein facil.  ....aunque de medicina no tengo idea.....pero bueno, si me van explicando de a poquito


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 10, 2008)

Los módulos bluetooth se venden hechos. El precio de dichos módulos no es barato. Diseñarlos tu mismo, bueno, necesitas un ARM7, pagar a un abogado, pagar derechos de copyright, pagar a un ente certificado que te certifique que cumples con la normativa vigente, que cumples con el estándar, y también a un mago que te haga la magia negra que va metida dentro del espíritu no terrenal del silicio ARMado. También necesitas conocimientos de RF (más magia negra), un par de años de tiempo de desarrollo, un laboratorio bien equipado (con todo el material de Frankenstein y del CERN), una carrera en electrónica que te enseñe por donde van los tiros, y un bolsillo más que bien repleto.

Que, ¿te animas?.


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 10, 2008)

ok... entendi.... y cuanto salen mas o menos?


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 10, 2008)

ya esta.. ya encontre información... gracias igual...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2008)

ahhhhhh.........el placer de haber dado una mano !


----------

